# A handsome male Gonocephalus grandis



## orionmystery (Feb 21, 2013)

Up close to a handsome male great angle head lizard, Gonocephalus grandis.




IMG_8467 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8445 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8454 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8448 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

More of the males, females and juveniles here: Gonocephalus grandis - angle head lizard | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Mully (Feb 21, 2013)

He really is handsome....great blog also...so informative TY


----------



## Photographiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice. I hope you are making a living off of this hobby you are good enough.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful as always, Kurt! I can't wait for things to warm up here.. so I can find some bugs, etc....


----------

